# Bi-fold door latch needed



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I've been googleing door latches and so far, no luck. I need a latch for a bi-fold door that can be opened from either side. I know, no security in a bi-fold, but it keeps the cats where we want them.

Thanks in advance
Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI BrianS

Take a peek at the web site below, look under gate hardware you may find one you like 

http://www.hardwaresource.com/Store_ViewCatLevel3.asp?Cat=344&OrderID=

=======



BrianS said:


> I've been googleing door latches and so far, no luck. I need a latch for a bi-fold door that can be opened from either side. I know, no security in a bi-fold, but it keeps the cats where we want them.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Brian


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi BrianS,

Home depot usually carries a large supply of bi-fold doors and hardware. I got the pivot pins for mine there about 6 months ago.

Hope this helps,
Ross


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd think that a simple pivot latch would work for this purpose. It's a simple pivoting bar on one side with a notch for a pin on the other door. Comes in brass, and can be found at most hardware stores.


----------

